# Kamelot: New album, new singer



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone give their new album "Silverthorn" a listen yet? They have a new singer, Roy Kahn left due to severe anxiety issues. I'm listening to samples of the new stuff right now. Sounds pretty good, the new vocalist is perfectly fine, but I do miss Kahn. He brought that something that made previous albums really special.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Singers are pretty disposable in these power metal bands, aren't they?

"Hey, can you do high notes? Welcome aboard."


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the new singer from previously Seventh Wonder band is pretty good. Kamelot actually down the hill in the couple past album and Silverthorn I think, got new spirit inside due to new voice character. This album is pretty decent.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

They are too pretentious for me...Although they have good moments with Hammerfall...But all that ''heroic'' metal doesnt strike me as something Really awesome...With exeption of Blind Guardian maybe..


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> the new singer from previously Seventh Wonder band is pretty good. Kamelot actually down the hill in the couple past album and Silverthorn I think, got new spirit inside due to new voice character. This album is pretty decent.


I liked Poetry for the Poisoned quite a lot myself. Though I agree regarding Ghost Opera. I just downloaded the album today, and I look forward to listening to it, perhaps on my lunch hour tomorrow.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have finally had a chance to listen to the album, and I am really happy with it! They couldn't have picked a better singer to replace Kahn. Very good material.


----------

